# Going back to stock HPFP, stock injectors, and stock PRV in search of 600whp on PUMP!



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Group Buy thread available here*




So the wheels began turning in my head after seeing the RSW and INA booth at WF. Here is my theory; please feel free to chime in with your 2¢ on the validity of my post or additions to my theory:

-Stock fuel rail pressure is 110 bar at WOT.
-Most HPFP SW call for a fuel rail pressure of 129.99 bar at WOT, which the FSI community has documented to increase wear on the cam lobe and cam follower components. Others run 136, 142, 145, and 150 bar making the wear issue more probable.
-Stock fuel injectors and HPFP are limited to about 300whp (see my thread on pushing the stock fuel system to the limit with my REVO stage 2 28RS setup here).
-RS4 are good to about 400whp, but have horrible cold start issues in northeastern US climate areas.
-Direct injection injectors are limited by RPMs (ever see injector duty cycle of the RS4s at 8K RPM, doesn’t look too good).
-Direct injection platforms eventually end up with MPG and power issues due to carbon build up on the valves (lets face it, WMI and CCs don’t do ****).

With this said, why not add a set of addition injectors? Sure USP and INA have done it, but they most likely will not share any of their research nor development info.

*Hurdles and possible solutions to over come:*

-*Intake manifold:*

There are a few intake manifold options out there. Most are appealing, especially those that allow the user to run the 3.6 FSI throttle body. The one I find most appealing is the one being made by HEPerformance.

-*Injectors:*

Injectors are limitless; as small as stock 18T injectors to 2000cc injectors. They cost as much as the RS4 injectors, but do not fail as often.

-*Controlling addition injectors:*

There are many affordable standalone fuel injector controlling units like Megasquirt OR injector drivers that activate once the OEM injectors reach saturation. I prefer a standalone so the injectors can run sequentially with the DI so I can have nice clean valves.

-*Modifying MED9 to accept additional injectors to avoid codes and drivability issues:*

I have been dabbling with read/write clone tools and have bricked my ECU. So I took the plunge and purchased a non-clone read/write tool and will be modifying my ECU myself. I have restored my ECU since bricking it. I will be working on modifying map addresses to accept the new hardware. I also hope to experiment with the RS6 MAP sensor so I can run more than 1.55 bar and control it via ECU/N75 valve.

-*Returnless Fuel System:*

One of two options, (1) add a return to the system from the additional fuel rail which we most likely can use a 18T fuel rail or (2) modify the software to lower LPFP duty cycle (which I plan on doing).

Please discuss.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Why didn't you stop and say hello? I was in the booth most of the day answering questions. I would have loved to discuss the fsi.

Ina/ myself have no problems sharing our info. The issues we have and are running into are plenty but this isn't exactly plug and play. The tb I had on there wasn't big at all because we are waiting on a few parts to upgrade the tb. If you noticed the way I did it wasn't the easiest or cheapest way to get more fuel but it is the one with less question marks and is ROCK solid. Also this isn't suppose to be a daily driven set up. Of I cared abt drivability then I would have done it differently. 

The biggest issue when discussing drivabilitu is the ecu. The ecu has its hand in everything and loves pulling timing. Once I get this setup dialed in and break some records then ill set my eyes on adjusting this setup for the street. If anyone has any ideas or questions that you want to run by us, please do. I love discussions this pos fsi engine.


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

Very interesting as this is the same solution Toyota went with on their DI power plants. Subbed.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

IMAN973 said:


> Why didn't you stop and say hello? I was in the booth most of the day answering questions. I would have loved to discuss the fsi.
> 
> Ina/ myself have no problems sharing our info. The issues we have and are running into are plenty but this isn't exactly plug and play. The tb I had on there wasn't big at all because we are waiting on a few parts to upgrade the tb. If you noticed the way I did it wasn't the easiest or cheapest way to get more fuel but it is the one with less question marks and is ROCK solid. Also this isn't suppose to be a daily driven set up. Of I cared abt drivability then I would have done it differently.
> 
> The biggest issue when discussing drivabilitu is the ecu. The ecu has its hand in everything and loves pulling timing. Once I get this setup dialed in and break some records then ill set my eyes on adjusting this setup for the street. If anyone has any ideas or questions that you want to run by us, please do. I love discussions this pos fsi engine.


I did, but every time I show up you guys were swamped. I didn't want to take away from your consumer attention. 

Your car is SICK!


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

TypeR #126 said:


> Very interesting as this is the same solution Toyota went with on their DI power plants. Subbed.


It is exactly how Toyota does it. I thought about it when I first saw the concept, but no intake manifolds were available at that time. 

I'll be on the market for a intake mani and will be testing and beating the **** out of it to make sure it's road/race worthy.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi you are the man and have lots of balls. Ill be watching this thread and i hope you do what you want to with that project. Good luck.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Cannot wait for this to come to fruition so I can try it out.


----------



## zbeasty (May 24, 2011)

Check out this thread. The guy is going nuts on an R. I believe the manifold he is going to run is by Sorenson and has capability of running 4 extra fuel injectors plus 4 WM injectors.

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11912

Link to the manifold

http://www.sorensen-performance.com/wp/?page_id=3&category=26&product_id=84


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

$GTI07$ said:


> CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi you are the man and have lots of balls. Ill be watching this thread and i hope you do what you want to with that project. Good luck.


Thanks dude.



donjuan1jr said:


> Cannot wait for this to come to fruition so I can try it out.


You and me both. This car has basically sat for close to a year in my yard while my GFs car got all the attention. Time to give this one some TLC. I'll probably do aesthetics once I reached my power goals. 



zbeasty said:


> Check out this thread. The guy is going nuts on an R. I believe the manifold he is going to run is by Sorenson and has capability of running 4 extra fuel injectors plus 4 WM injectors.
> 
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11912
> 
> ...


Hendrik put me onto that golf R a little while ago. As for manifold, I think I have my mind made up on one. I more or less made this thread as an informative thread for those looking to do an additional injector setup. I've never made a build thread. I've always just posted random things I've done to my cars. I'll do one when I'm done building the car again for the fifth time around. Lol


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

zbeasty said:


> Check out this thread. The guy is going nuts on an R. I believe the manifold he is going to run is by Sorenson and has capability of running 4 extra fuel injectors plus 4 WM injectors.
> 
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11912
> 
> ...


*DO NOT BUY FROM MARC SORENSEN!!!!!! HE IS A LIER AND A THIEF!!!!!!!*

MUST I REMIND EVERYONE HE STOLE A COMPLETE 2.1L FSI STROKER FROM US AT INA ENGINEERING!!!!!! 

JUST IN CASE YOU FORGOT
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5156795-Sorensen-Performance-BSH-WOA-Equipped-597-HP


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

IMAN973 said:


> *DO NOT BUY FROM MARC SORENSEN!!!!!! HE IS A LIER AND A THIEF!!!!!!!*
> 
> MUST I REMIND EVERYONE HE STOLE A COMPLETE 2.1L FSI STROKER FROM US AT INA ENGINEERING!!!!!!
> 
> ...


X2

click here and it shows its an HEP manifold, but the MS manifold looks like a knock off. dont they say "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery"?

i'd go with HEP just because it's made in the USA and they provide more/better pictures of it.

:beer:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

below are pics of the manifold that i am highly interested in. it is manufactured by HEP. the manifold looks awesome. it has 4 1/8NPT ports for meth or no2 systems and injector ports. i do believe it comes with a fuel rail too. enjoy the pics. 


























































































pics courtesy of HEP and TEFF.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

I love the quality of it, im just not to sure of the design. The plenum is my biggest concern.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

AFAIK, this manifold was developed in collaboration with Marc Sorenson.

That means, these manifolds are the same, made in USA wherever you will purchase it.
Furthermore, it shouldn´t be a problem for [email protected] to change the plenum to another design..:thumbup:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Very interesting. Thanks for the info. 

I personally will be stick to the HEP for two reasons: first, it's made in the great USA. Second, it's half the frigging price here.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

I like where this is going :beer:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

so i have been speaking to a hand full of people via PM, email, phone, and text who are interested in starting up a GB. before i approach HEP with the GB offer i would need a round about figure of how many people would be really interested. please post "interested" if youre interested. i will be sending this link to HEP as proof that we have X amount of people to try to work out a GB discount.

i'll start off with:

INTERESTED.


----------



## TTAdict (Aug 3, 2010)

interested :laugh::laugh:


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

3 x interested


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

*Interested*

Interested IF it will fit a B7 A4 with the hood closed!



vizi


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

ok. this far we have a total of 12 people "interested."

from VWVortex we have:

TTAdict
ghita.silviu
viziers
mrbikle

from GolfMKV we have:

okswerve16
phil
weijie
donjuan1jr
ViRtUaLheretic
Tmsracing37 
Eurocars

i am on both lists making the count 12.

i have left a message for HEP via email and telephone. lets see what they respond.


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

hope to get more than 600 Hp, that i currenly have


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

if the price is right id be interested.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

IMAN973 said:


> I love the quality of it, im just not to sure of the design. The plenum is my biggest concern.


Yeah its a deff nice piece but the plenum too small and will become a restriction for BT IMO. I understand why it built small so the flaps could be removed and still work decent . I would consider it with a bigger plenum and larger TB option. Bob G


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

rracerguy717 said:


> Yeah its a deff nice piece but the plenum too small and will become a restriction for BT IMO. I understand why it built small so the flaps could be removed and still work decent . I would consider it with a bigger plenum and larger TB option. Bob G


x2, larger plenum + 70-75 DBW TB :thumbup:

if he could sell the intake base without the plenum, im in


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

EL_3grab said:


> x2, larger plenum + 70-75 DBW TB :thumbup:
> 
> if he could sell the intake base without the plenum, im in


I could get one of my cast runners for you if your interested. Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. When he gets back ill have a talk with him about it. Send me a pm


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I could get one of my cast runners for you if your interested. Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. When he gets back ill have a talk with him about it. Send me a pm


They look great Isaac :thumbup:


























































I will let you know when I'm ready :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Thats them:thumbup:

Where did you find those pictures?? This is the first time im seeing them.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thats them:thumbup:
> 
> Where did you find those pictures?? This is the first time im seeing them.


around 

:beer:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

You guys have excellent points, but that style of manifold will price out to somewhere in the 2K range.

Most of the folks that are looking into the HEP manifold are not looking to make a million WHP otherwise they'd be running much larger turbos. Most are interested in a slightly larger plenum, possible auxiliary injectors, or something that looks better than the ugly OEM manifold.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> ok. this far we have a total of 12 people "interested."
> 
> from VWVortex we have:
> 
> ...


List updated. Still waiting to hear back from HEP on pricing.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> You guys have excellent points, but that style of manifold will price out to somewhere in the 2K range.
> 
> Most of the folks that are looking into the HEP manifold are not looking to make a million WHP otherwise they'd be running much larger turbos. Most are interested in a slightly larger plenum, possible auxiliary injectors, or something that looks better than the ugly OEM manifold.


Great job putting this togther John but we should make sure its gonna work properly. Using some numbers for phenum size For turbo cars on a let's say smaller 28RS turbo on 2L your gonna need 1.5 X the engine size and that's on the lowside so atleast 3L then as you get with a even Bigger turbo and better flowing head , cams etc you need to go bigger. The link below I have one of these @3.5L and if I'm not mistaken that's close to the size the 1.8T guys have good luck with, I'm not 100 percent sure but that 2X engine size is what APR 1.8T manifold was built for with using 28RS turbo. That being said our DI engines IMO head and cam combo will flow better then the 1.8T but we have to keep in mind we need more port speed to help with off boost/ low end power so we might have to be on the smaller side. But if I had to say 3.0L should be our starting point. Looking at HEP manifold it dosnt look any bigger then stock ? I do think its a great replacement manifold for K03-K04 but bigger than that its IMO gonna be a restiction. I talked to the owner a few times of xcess and he said he would build us and make us head flange with secondary injection. If you look under the mazda 2.3L he made them up a few options head flanges with injector rail. This is another person we can reach out to for the FSI crowd. I was looking into this early then realized there was no head room in the fueling dept and it would be a waste until I solved that seeing I want to do it without secondary injection so put the manifold to the side. Bob. G. http://www.xcessivemanufacturing.com/onlinestore.html?pid=157&step=4. BTW here a link to the 1.8T guys using his product and we could easly use a driverside TB unit just have to make a new TB pipe coming out the intercooler it would be very simple IMO and give us more rook for bigger TB just another option that I was looking at.http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-quot-homebrew-quot-intake-manifold.-Opinions


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmmm. 

Thanks for the info Bob G. 

I have emailed Xcessive for more info. Let's see what they respond back with. 

I am still waiting on HEP for pricing.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

***Just an update*** still haven't heard back from HEP. 

BUT,

Bob G and I have been working on sourcing other manifold manufacturing establishments. We both agree that we could benefit from the volume of the manifold below.

http://www.xcessivemanufacturing.com/onlinestore.html?cid=12&pid=233&step=4

I have been in touch with [email protected] and he sees no issues in making a manifold for the FSI. I hope to be sending him a stock intake manifold so he can start fabbing one up. 

I'll keep all interested parties aprised of any outcomes.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

at least they are priced reasonable as well. some of these guys want a arm and leg for an intake manifold.


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

Love the two piece design and optional velocity stacks.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Im in for more info.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Make sure you send them the fuel rail as well.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Won't be running stock injectors or pump but will be using a second fuel rail when I rebuild mine.

Have had this sitting around for almost 2 years now I think just never decided how i wanted to build it.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

O god chris is back :banghead:

Im glad our runners are up to your high standards.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

IMAN973 said:


> O god chris is back :banghead:


I never went anywhere why not show you can actually act like an adult for once?



> Im glad our runners are up to your high standards.


I've had this since before you were even remotely involved in it, I even have emails going back years between myself and the guy who made it about correcting the issue with the later fuel rail not fitting.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

IMAN973 said:


> Make sure you send them the fuel rail as well.


Will do. Thanks for the heads up. 



[email protected] said:


> Won't be running stock injectors or pump but will be using a second fuel rail when I rebuild mine.
> 
> Have had this sitting around for almost 2 years now I think just never decided how i wanted to build it.


NICE!



IMAN973 said:


> O god chris is back :banghead:
> 
> Im glad our runners are up to your high standards.


Haha. Send me a runner. :heart:



[email protected] said:


> I never went anywhere why not show you can actually act like an adult for once?
> 
> I've had this since before you were even remotely involved in it, I even have emails going back years between myself and the guy who made it about correcting the issue with the later fuel rail not fitting.


Keep the bickering to PMs. 

Heard back from HEP. Still waiting on Xcessive.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Keep the bickering to PMs.



Tell that to the scumbag that started it not me. :thumbdown:


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Tell that to the scumbag that started it not me. :thumbdown:


Scumbag??? Im not the one who revo fired but continues to use the revo an.

I have posted multiple times in this thread what have you contributed??? You say you hate us and all our products are **** but then you use our runners :screwy:

Before I was involved lol AGAIN you talk about things that you have no clue about. Go back to the unemployment line and get your milk money and forget about this thread until you have something to contribute. This is a good thread and doesn't need your usual bs.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Heard back from HEP. Still waiting on Xcessive.


what did hep say?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

IMAN973 said:


> use our runners :screwy:



These are not your runners, What help are you offering in this thread claiming that you had anything to do with them while making up lies about me being fired and also your association with the production of the parts I posted pictures of.

You had nothing to do with them. I purchased them directly from the person who actually did design and manufacture them and it wasn't you. 

The are pre-INA relabel parts. 

All i did was post a picture RELATED to the topic and mention my plans RELATED to the topic and you flipped the hell out. If you want the Bs out of the thread then I suggest leaving it becuase YOU started with it not me.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> All i did was post a picture RELATED to the topic and mention my plans RELATED to the topic and you flipped the hell out. If you want the Bs out of the thread then I suggest leaving it becuase YOU started with it not me.


I did not flip I couldn't care less what you do. And you were fired.... need I post the link to the discussion?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

IMAN973 said:


> I did not flip I couldn't care less what you do. And you were fired.... need I post the link to the discussion?



Clearly you do based on your comments here and I was never fired, sorry you were misinformed. 


As for the intake, You nor INA had any part in its design or creation. You may be selling it now but that does not mean it is yours or that I am using your runners. I purchased mine right from Hugo in early 2009 at the time I received one of only 3 prototypes in existance and they didn't even work with the later style fuel rails almost everyone here would have. I was asked over 2 years ago to keep the fact that I even had one quite for a while since INA had shown interest in selling them as their own. (I've got those emails still). I have pictures and emails discussing with the creator about how to adapt the Us/later fuel rail to the prototypes that he had supplied me and a few others before he could make changes to the castings.

I don't have your runners, I have runners I bought directly from the designer/creator of them and if you have a problem with that then fine, but it doesn't belong in this thread.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Honestly I always like a good fight, but cmon guys this thread isn't the place for it. Johns working hard to find more power on the cheap.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

donjuan1jr said:


> Honestly I always like a good fight, but cmon guys this thread isn't the place for it. Johns working hard to find more power on the cheap.


Agreed.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks guys.

so there are stages to the HEP manifold. they go as followed:

stage one is just a replacement manifold. stage one plus is a replacement manifold equipped with 1/8 NPT ports on the underside of the manifold for direct port meth injection. stage two consist of stage one plus with bosch style injector ports and fuel rail. all stages come with the appropriate mounting hardware and two boost/vac nipples.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

What are they using/suggesting for sealing the manifold to the head?

I see they machined out a groove, did they create it spec'd to a certain oring you can fit in there? meant to just be filled with rtv? (if the latter it will work just be careful as I've seen excess from break off and bend valves)

Are there options to get it with the injector bungs but not the meth fittings? meth fittings can be easily capped but just thinking many running extra injectors may not want/need extra fittings for meth, that would be a ton of fuel.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Stage 2 is meth and inj ports, i guess meth can be capped...seems like a lot imo.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

It does come with O rings. 

Meth can be capped. It comes with brass fittings to plug the ports.


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

Still in! how is the plenum situation comming??? Oh and does it have the flappers or is it deleted???

Stg1+ for me btw! Just need the meth prots..


And which 70mm throttle body did you say works but needed re-pinning the B7 S4 or different one??? How hard is it to repin these any pics by any chance???




vizi


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

PM or email me.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Group Buy thread available here*


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> PM or email me.


I did.. lol



vizi


----------



## okswerve16 (Feb 28, 2010)

what other throttle body is compatible ?


----------



## NoTsipa (Feb 26, 2008)

http://i.autoblog.com/2011/08/05/meet-audis-new-engine-the-1-8-tfsi/ 

some interesting info on the upcoming 1.8 TFSI 

_Combustion behavior was a particular focus of the development work. In addition to FSI direct injection, the 1.8 TFSI also uses indirect injection. This system injects the fuel at the end of the intake manifold near the tumble valves, where it is swirled intensively with the air. Indirect injection is used in the part-load range. It reduces fuel consumption and particulate emissions to such an extent that the four-cylinder engine already complies with the limits of the future Euro 6 standard, which does not enter into force until 2015_

Thanks to seatheodore for the link :thumbup: http://www.seatnet.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=495&start=1880


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

OP- Why don't you just delete the DI. Just run the 4 traditional injectors?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

dan the welder said:


> OP- Why don't you just delete the DI. Just run the 4 traditional injectors?



The hardest part of tuning is getting a car to start, idle, and drive to the mall.

By retaining the factory DI he can have all that and only worry about adding fuel when it is actually needed. 

This is also a great way to make gobs of power while still for the most part remaining emissions legal and most likely be able to get through an obdII based inspection.

I've moved and I am now in one of the handful of counties with emissions in GA so that will be one of the biggest reasons for doing it.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The hardest part of tuning is getting a car to start, idle, and drive to the mall.
> 
> By retaining the factory DI he can have all that and only worry about adding fuel when it is actually needed.
> 
> ...


exactly, much much more work otherwise.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

NoTsipa said:


> http://i.autoblog.com/2011/08/05/meet-audis-new-engine-the-1-8-tfsi/
> 
> some interesting info on the upcoming 1.8 TFSI
> 
> ...



Hmmm not very smart are you ??

You post a link that refers to a post already posted in this forum..(in fact ORIGINALLY posted in this forum..)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tforms-need-a-set-of-auxiliary-EFI-injectors.

Next time read a few lines down the forum before posting "breaking news"... :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> Hmmm not very smart are you ??
> 
> You post a link that refers to a post already posted in this forum..(in fact ORIGINALLY posted in this forum..)
> 
> ...




Why do you act this way all the time?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Why do you act this way all the time?


It's my hemorrhoids...


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> It's my hemorrhoids...


actually gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Id normally be a jerk and make a snide remark regarding all the money he wasted on a k04...but I'm not gonna do that.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTsipa (Feb 26, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> It's my hemorrhoids...


Your proctologist should have some good advice for you ... but I bet thats old news for you again :thumbup:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

NoTsipa said:


> Your proctologist should have some good advice for you ... but I bet thats old news for you again :thumbup:


Thanks again for giving me his phone number man. :thumbup:

Still having that incontinence problem huh ?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

donjuan1jr said:


> Honestly I always like a good fight, but cmon guys this thread isn't the place for it. Johns working hard to find more power on the cheap.


^^^What this guy said!^^^

Take your bickering to PM ladies.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

just how exactly are you going to make 600whp can you summaries everything you plan on doing or have done so far?


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

RedLineRob said:


> just how exactly are you going to make 600whp can you summaries everything you plan on doing or have done so far?


4 Rs4 injectors as well as 4 MFI 1000cc injectors.... More to it than that but that combination will get you to that mark..



vizi


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

The op is looking at oem hpfp, stock injectors and 1600cc efi injectors.


Scratch that he wants 1100 fic injectors.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

RedLineRob said:


> just how exactly are you going to make 600whp can you summaries everything you plan on doing or have done so far?


Flintstone mods. JK



viziers said:


> 4 Rs4 injectors as well as 4 MFI 1000cc injectors.... More to it than that but that combination will get you to that mark..
> 
> 
> 
> vizi


Very close. 



donjuan1jr said:


> The op is looking at oem hpfp, stock injectors and 1600cc efi injectors.
> 
> 
> Scratch that he *has* 1100 fic injectors.


Fixed. 

2008cc engine
Custom tubed exhaust mani
HTA35R
OEM injectors
OEM HPFP
OEM FRV
FIC 1100 high impedance injectors (going big to give me head room for E85)
Piggy backed controller or standalone (not sure yet)
4 bar thrust sensor
044 intank
Custom JS tune  (tuner has scaled software and made a round about baseline tune. Dyno tune will come soon. I just need to get my motor back together. I've been busy with other cars, but my own)
Stage 2 HEP manifold (hopefully) otherwise some sort of intake manifold with aux injectors.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> I've been busy with other cars, but my own


Well now u have time to do werk. At least ur car isn't cw...it won't fight u every step.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Flintstone mods. JK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool man thanks for the clairification sounds like an awesome project cant wait to see the outcome


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

a key component for me making 600WHP. this will allow me to run up to 43.5PSI using the N75 valve. in the event something goes haywire in my fueling system the ecu will pull timing and boost to keep my ass from spending a few more K to rebuild my engine.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

You do realize that of all your plans and parts you have listed in this thread that the last one you have shown is going to be the one that will be the most difficult to make work right? And degree of difficulty also varies depending on year of your car and the ecu ID.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You do realize that of all your plans and parts you have listed in this thread that the last one you have shown is going to be the one that will be the most difficult to make work right? And degree of difficulty also varies depending on year of your car and the ecu ID.


I am aware of that and prepared to take on the task. I have been brushing up on my German and figured out how to scale the map/maf from 255 to what it needs to be to support the 4 bar thrust sensor.

However, any expert advise would be greatly appreciated chris.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> I am aware of that and prepared to take on the task. I have been brushing up on my German and figured out how to scale the map/maf from 255 to what it needs to be to support the 4 bar thrust sensor.
> 
> However, any expert advise would be greatly appreciated chris.



Doesn't work as easily as you think, depending on the ecu you have to do more than just that.

Also vcds in most application will still show a max of 2550 even though it will run more.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Doesn't work as easily as you think, depending on the ecu you have to do more than just that.
> 
> Also vcds in most application will still show a max of 2550 even though it will run more.


That's where scaling voltage comes into play.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> That's where scaling voltage comes into play.


It isn't that simple. Trust me I probably figured out the voltage scale comparing various stock boost sensors before you even had your car . Each ecu ID is different in how they take to changing out the boost sensor. There are applications where we have just thrown them in changed nothing and they worked. There are others where its a total pain in the ass, like my A3.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Tmsracing37 said:


> If you remove flappers, you will not get a cel if you (a) leave flapper motor connected to ecu, (b) build a "black box" to fool the ecu into thinking its connected and operating the flappers or (c) get specific software to write out the operation of the flappers ( I think APR has done or at least messed with the idea in their Stage 4 software)
> 
> I only recommend this kind of mod to someone looking for serious power and/or is using their car in competition use and looking for every lil gain to be competitive.


From the horses mouth. 

TMS and MRBikle are two FSI owners that I know are running flapperless setup with minimal issues. So it can be done, it's just not for those with weak stomach or hearts.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

got my stage three manifold and this little present last week. been super busy with working on other cars.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> got my stage three manifold and this little present last week. been super busy with working on other cars.


 Who will be tuning your car??


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Working on that.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

how did the storm effect you?


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

If your talking to me lol then we only got some rain thats it.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> how did the storm effect you?


 What storm...Where ?? :what:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

The eastern seaboard of the US was hit by a hurricane. 

$gti07$, 

I didn't get much either, but I heard people south of 27A were swamped. 

Back to the subject at hand. All the OEM fueling hardware has been mounted onto the head except the HPFP. Can't seem to find the spare I had lying around in the garage. I will be test fitting the manifold onto the head within the next few days. Unfortunately, I have not received my main and rod bears so I won't be able to test fit the manifold in the bay until o get the engine back together.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> The eastern seaboard of the US was hit by a hurricane.
> 
> $gti07$,
> 
> ...


 
Ohh ok cool. Hope u get that piece your looking for.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

didnt really read through the whole thread but zlatko is running this manifold.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes. I saw that. I believe he was the test fit car for the first stage one manifold made. 

Iman973 might be able to source me the last bits and pieces I will be needing to get my engine together.


----------

